# Could this me Mendinai



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I am trying a breeding experiment with my diamond spilopleura complex species... I haven't added this fish to the collony because some tell me it may be a mendinai... I tried to give pic of serrations... Sorry I don't have a digital cam this pic is about 6 months old... I will be getting one monday, and getting any views that will help.... Identifying piranhas is a really hard thing to do.. but I am studying.. I bought 2 more books yesteday... "Piranhas fact of fiction, and pirnahas in the aquarium" Here are the pics... I also belive this guy is to small.. He wouldn't have a chance it my larger diamonds went after him


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

That is definately a SpiloCF(medinai).

~Dj


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Do you know where this fish was taken from? medinai are very rare, the chances of having one are quite slim at the present time.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I think that he is still using the old name of medinai, when refering to spilocf. It is a SpiloCF and not a medinai. Spilo cf where sold as medinai, but in all actuallity the medinai is a rare fish in the trade. Most people that think they have medinai, the fish is actually a spilocf. They look very similar.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Apr 27 2003, 01:51 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I am trying a breeding experiment with my diamond spilopleura complex species... I haven't added this fish to the collony because some tell me it may be a mendinai... I tried to give pic of serrations... Sorry I don't have a digital cam this pic is about 6 months old... I will be getting one monday, and getting any views that will help.... Identifying piranhas is a really hard thing to do.. but I am studying.. I bought 2 more books yesteday... "Piranhas fact of fiction, and pirnahas in the aquarium" Here are the pics... I also belive this guy is to small.. He wouldn't have a chance it my larger diamonds went after him


Difficult to say from your photos. The book you bought were reviewed and revised at the OPEFE web site to place the correct bionomen names to the photos captioned in those books.

You might want to look it there. On a personal note, John R. Quinn (Piranhas Fact and Fiction) and I are old friends. He kept piranhas only one time in his life before writing this book.

Published Piranha Books

As for S. medinai. Here is a link for you to look at. Does not look like your fish.

S. medinai


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Very intersting.. That is kinda what I am doing.. I have 14 different species.. I have an enormous amout of data I have saved in Microsoft word..... I would like to put together some current documentations.... I have always wanted to try to breed the serrasalmus species... Everyone said do the red firs, or I would have no success... Well I don't know what breed in my tank but I do understand why... Perhaps I did get some luck in my mixed colony... My diamonds, aren't being social @ all.... I don't know what to do...I value my fish, and don't want them to destroy each other... But @ the same time I would like to have success in breeding, with pictures every step of the way, and documentations to follow..... I better stick with word,, My spelling sucks







...
Besides if I am successful, having pics of the breeding pair, may be needed to sell them as diamonds at a young age.....


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I still dont know what you are refering to as diamonds. Diamond rhoms? diamond spilos? Lets get a pic so we all know what you are talking about. Because I have never seen a diamond spilo, and probly most of the other members have not either.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> InSinUAsian Posted on Apr 27 2003, 09:28 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I still dont know what you are refering to as diamonds. Diamond rhoms? diamond spilos? Lets get a pic so we all know what you are talking about. Because I have never seen a diamond spilo, and probly most of the other members have not either.


 Which further explains why common names are useless and in the hands of a dealer or potential dealer, more misinformation is passed on to the public. I think it is good you are a member here InSinUAsian. This forum board is helpful in many ways in particular with the influx of dealers that are coming in not really knowing what they are actually selling and using bad information from old sources.

As for serrasalmus_collector, I don't know about the so-called number of species you have. But it appears you (in my opinion) are recycling the same vario-type as a different species. Quite common occurance, which is another reason why you need to dig a bit deeper in learning pirana names instead of just tacking on what you think you have. Photos indeed are helpful, but you will find in this forum many people here are beyond the everyday pirana book published. If I were to recommend any pirana book for you to buy it would be David Schleser; Piranhas A Complete Pet Owner's Manual. David and I converse quite regularly and his book is the best out there for hobbyists at the present time. Suggest you buy it.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I think it is good you are a member here InSinUAsian.












Still want to see those pics serrasalmus_collector.

~Dj


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I have posted pics under husbandry.. The topic was "Any one had any luck breeding Dimond Spilos".... Don't want to kill storage with double pics.. They are there....

My opening statement for this topic begins with....

"I am trying a breeding experiment with my diamond spilopleura complex species"... Thought I made myself clear on the species I was experimenting with... If you have any information, or know of any links with information I would appreciate it...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I think that SpiloCF's have already been bred.

~Dj


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah... They have been bred before... I just have a surplus of that perticular species of spilo... I have numerous pirnahas... Most I am uncertain of their species.. But my goal is to breed every species I have, and take copious note, pics, and some video.... There realy isn't much factual information on the internet about the serrasalmus species... That is my whole purpose in collecting... "To learn what few people know... document, and the publish my work.."
Well.. every species except the Rhom... I am getting rid of all my Rhoms... I just think I will not learn much @ all about breeding them... I don't want to make the fish fight with each other.....I am no expert, but for some reason I believe the Rhom would be the hardest....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> There realy isn't much factual information on the internet about the serrasalmus species


Have you even looked at Franks site? It is loaded with factual information about the species.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

frank = hastatus

Joe


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes.. I have looked @ his sight.. I think is is the best sight on the internet for piranha information.... I have actually put the whole site in acrobat format in my computer and CD... I read it @ work alot... I was just thinking with all the other countries in the world there has to be other factual sites.. I want to read them all.... I want to learn about every species, and the breeding attempt... Good or Failure.. I got a kick ass translater tht translates most languages into english, and puts in acrobat or word format... I want to find and read everything that is backed by scientific information....

PS.... So far... Frank... your site rocks...







It's number one..... I just wonder if there are french and german sites too.... The germans were the ones that talked about the phermone, that is a fin bitting inhibitor..... I don't know if it's true or false.. But if it's backed by scientific study, and facual information.. I want to read them all... There is truely no language barrior on the internet


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Yes.. I have looked @ his sight.. I think is is the best sight on the internet for piranha information.... I have actually put the whole site in acrobat format in my computer and CD... I read it @ work alot... I was just thinking with all the other countries in the world there has to be other factual sites.. I want to read them all.... I want to learn about every species, and the breeding attempt... Good or Failure.. I got a kick ass translater tht translates most languages into english, and puts in acrobat or word format... I want to find and read everything that is backed by scientific information....
> 
> PS.... So far... Frank... your site rocks...
> 
> ...


 memen runs a french piranha site.


----------

